# nftables with systemd

## foo_lish

It seems that only sysvinit service come with package: net-firewall/nftables.

One may need to create /usr/lib/systemd/system/nftables.service that contain

```
[Unit]

Description=Netfilter Tables

Documentation=man:nft(8)

Wants=network-pre.target

Before=network-pre.target

[Service]

Type=oneshot

ExecStart=/sbin/nft -f /etc/nftables.rules

ExecStop=/sbin/nft flush ruleset

RemainAfterExit=yes

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target
```

I wonder if the systemd service will be included in the future?

Best Regards

----------

## eccerr0r

You could try filing an enhancement bug against bugs.gentoo.org or ask upstream to include it ...

----------

